# EASTER EGG GAME



## REO (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone.. This is the official thread of our LB bi-monthly contest!
Are we ready to have some FUN???
For Easter, help the bunny find two of his lost eggs and you will win a prize!

*The generous sponsor for this months "GRAND PRIZE" winner is:*
*Mary Lou McEachern*








http://www.lbgardens.com/
Thank you so much Mary Lou!
Grand prizes are donated and mailed by our contest sponsors.
Runner-up prizes are donated by Lil Beginnings and mailed from Georgia.




*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.
The Easter Bunny has been working over time! Two of the Easter eggs he was to deliver fell out of his basket along the way! Help him find them by posting a number from 1-100, which is how many possible paths the eggs were lost. Whew!

2 numbers have been PRESELECTED before the game started. THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!




The SAME preselected numbers stay the same until those numbers have been guessed! Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.

SO! All you have to do Each day is Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100. ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL THE PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.
PLEASE one guess a day per HOUSEHOLD. A day is midnight to midnight CST.*
*NOTE: IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL! So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!

If you win, be sure to thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous sponsors!
When the preselected numbers have been guessed - this thread will be CLOSED.*

*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*
Both winners are to email their name and mailing address to me (Robin). The 2 winning names will be put in a jar and one name drawn out will get the "Grand prize" the other will receive the runner-up prize.

The winners will be posted here:
#1 *BullockCorner *
*#2 madmax*


Many, many thanks to the sponsors who donate our nice prizes!!!
Have a blessed day! Robin, Debby & the LB Team

*Let the FUN begin!*

To see our sponsors who donate items for the GRAND PRIZE WINNERS click here to go to the monthly contests page.
READ THIS TOO!!
Anyone wanting to help us keep the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it! ~Robin


----------



## valshingle (Apr 14, 2014)

33


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 14, 2014)

7


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 14, 2014)

28


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 14, 2014)

20 !!


----------



## MiniNHF (Apr 14, 2014)

17


----------



## REO (Apr 14, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 14, 2014)

83


----------



## Dein (Apr 14, 2014)

79


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2014)

11


----------



## atotton (Apr 14, 2014)

59


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 14, 2014)

92 please


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 14, 2014)

#6


----------



## REO (Apr 14, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## Dein (Apr 14, 2014)

When does it start


----------



## zyndyna (Apr 14, 2014)

39


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 14, 2014)

65?


----------



## minihorsecwgrl (Apr 14, 2014)

48 ?!


----------



## Double T (Apr 14, 2014)

34


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 14, 2014)

I would like to try 16.


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 14, 2014)

Let's see.... I think the bunny will find the eggs by Good Friday, the 18 th!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2014)

24


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 14, 2014)

4


----------



## Danielleee (Apr 14, 2014)

23


----------



## valshingle (Apr 14, 2014)

13


----------



## Ashley (Apr 14, 2014)

2


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 14, 2014)

14


----------



## REO (Apr 14, 2014)

Not yet!





*Dein*, this is the game, just put here a number 1-100 and you might win!


----------



## Dein (Apr 14, 2014)

O OK I was a little confused with you saying not yet


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 15, 2014)

76


----------



## atotton (Apr 15, 2014)

73


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 15, 2014)

31 please


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2014)

"Not yet" means no one won yet. Jump in and post a guess!


----------



## Dein (Apr 15, 2014)

1 please


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 15, 2014)

51


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 15, 2014)

99


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 15, 2014)

42


----------



## stormy (Apr 15, 2014)

61!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2014)

8 for Tuesday.


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 15, 2014)

*12*


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2014)

Not yet!


----------



## zyndyna (Apr 15, 2014)

15 For Tuesday


----------



## madmax (Apr 15, 2014)

85


----------



## valshingle (Apr 15, 2014)

53


----------



## Ashley (Apr 15, 2014)

32


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2014)

<----just because he's cute!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2014)

46


----------



## sundancer (Apr 15, 2014)

4/15/2014 #23

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm off to bed now (talk about staying up late! LOL) but I'll be back later! Keep guessing if you have not already. And don't forget you get to guess again tomorrow!


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Let's try #81 for Tuesday!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2014)

Im a day ahead of everyone in Australia,

Wednesday -

82


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh! I just noticed you have a game running! With all the babies being born on the MareStare forum, I forgot to come and look!

I love to play, and thank you Robin for doing this incredible job!

My guess for today is: 60


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 15, 2014)

my guess for today is 63


----------



## atotton (Apr 16, 2014)

56


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 16, 2014)

88


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 16, 2014)

For Wed. 69


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2014)

My guess for Wednesday is 84


----------



## Dein (Apr 16, 2014)

87


----------



## Double T (Apr 16, 2014)

44


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 16, 2014)

3 for Wednesday!


----------



## Danielleee (Apr 16, 2014)

100 for wednesday !


----------



## chandab (Apr 16, 2014)

5


----------



## zyndyna (Apr 16, 2014)

41 For Wednesday


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 16, 2014)

Double the luck with: 77


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 16, 2014)

12


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry guys, I had a rough try at sleep and I only just got up again.

One egg has been found! *BullockCorner* with #81

Email me your info please! [email protected]

One more!!!!!





Does anyone like my bunny drawing on page 1?


----------



## sundancer (Apr 16, 2014)

47

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Danielleee (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes your bunny drawing is lovely Robin!!!


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 16, 2014)

49


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2014)

68


----------



## Ashley (Apr 16, 2014)

62


----------



## madmax (Apr 16, 2014)

22 Yes, I have been admiring your bunny drawing!


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 16, 2014)

Wooo Hoooo! Thank You!



So sorry I posted my Wednesday guess before I found out, but guess that gets another "non-winning" number out of the way for the rest! LOL


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2014)

There's a few more clumps of bushes and flower beds to check! You guys are closing in on that egg! Don't give up!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 16, 2014)

34


----------



## atotton (Apr 17, 2014)

9 please


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 17, 2014)

38


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 17, 2014)

19 for Thurs. Love the bunny drawing!


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2014)

74  for today!


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2014)

Not yet!

Wait til you all see the drawing I'm going to do for the June game!


----------



## Double T (Apr 17, 2014)

91


----------



## Dein (Apr 17, 2014)

40


----------



## madmax (Apr 17, 2014)

43


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2014)

37


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 17, 2014)

10 for me on Thursday! (That's how many deviled eggs I plan to eat while making them! yum!!)

Love the bunny! Can't wait to see the June one!


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm off to bed now




I'll be back later!


----------



## zyndyna (Apr 17, 2014)

35


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 17, 2014)

# 96


----------



## happy appy (Apr 17, 2014)

71 please


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 17, 2014)

47


----------



## MiniNHF (Apr 17, 2014)

99


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2014)

80


----------



## Danielleee (Apr 17, 2014)

20 for todayyyy! Hope theres a winner today cause I have surgery tomorrow and wont be able to guess!


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 17, 2014)

45


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2014)

What a shame, about 5 of you picked used numbers and wasted your guess





That Laaaaast egg is still out there somewhere! I hope you find it before Easter! The bunny needs it!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 17, 2014)

27


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 18, 2014)

25 for Fri.


----------



## atotton (Apr 18, 2014)

93


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 18, 2014)

94 please


----------



## REO (Apr 18, 2014)

Not yet!


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

64  for today


----------



## Dein (Apr 18, 2014)

21


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 18, 2014)

My guess today is # 36, wish me luck!


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 18, 2014)

26


----------



## Double T (Apr 18, 2014)

29


----------



## chandab (Apr 18, 2014)

70


----------



## madmax (Apr 18, 2014)

55


----------



## happy appy (Apr 18, 2014)

98 please!


----------



## REO (Apr 18, 2014)

Only 15 unused numbers left! The suspense is killing me


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2014)

30


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 18, 2014)

I would like to try 97 please!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2014)

77


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 18, 2014)

I think that little lost egg is under the "90" bush!


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2014)

66  for today.


----------



## atotton (Apr 19, 2014)

89


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 19, 2014)

91


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 19, 2014)

52 for Sat.


----------



## Danielleee (Apr 19, 2014)

oops one of the people that used an already used number was me



thats what happens when there so many numbers and you dont write em down lol. My guess for today is 67


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 19, 2014)

Last guess of the contest is # 50



Happy Easter!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 19, 2014)

58 please!


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2014)

I can't believe it! Only a few numbers left and that darn egg is still hiding in one of them!


----------



## chandab (Apr 19, 2014)

I didn't keep track, so just guessing... 100


----------



## Dein (Apr 19, 2014)

78


----------



## Double T (Apr 19, 2014)

54


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2014)

72


----------



## madmax (Apr 19, 2014)

57


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2014)

FINALLY!





You got it *madmax*! Email me your info please at [email protected]

Thank you for playing everyone!

*HAPPY EASTER!!!!*

Don't forget, we'll be having our next game in June with another one of my original drawings


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!! And











Looking forward to your next game, Robin! You do a wonderful job for all of us!


----------



## REO (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you Diane!





And thank you Debby for letting us have these games and everyone for playing!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 22, 2014)

78


----------

